# My Staffy - Blade in the snow.



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just a few pics of my dog, Blade in the snow today.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lovely dog and photos. Seems to be posing for the camera


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice dog you've got there mate


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks a nice dog, and nice pics mate


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

The 3rd pic is brilliant. Really giving you the evil eye


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice dog mate - :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice staffy mate,I have 2! There the best dogs ever...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

number 3 is my fav hes like what u looking at


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

pretty cool name for the dog :thumb:


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

jonto said:


> pretty cool name for the dog :thumb:


:thumb:

thanks for all the compliments.

rich


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

He is gorgeous, looks the spitting image of my Staff Snoop :argie:

How old is he, he didn't come from the Newark area did he?


----------

